# Thicker sauce



## pa42phigh (Feb 28, 2021)

I made a blackberry hot sauce I really happy with the taste but not the thickness is there any thing I can add that won’t affect the taste to thicken it up or should I just simmer it longer? Thx guys


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 28, 2021)

pa42phigh


I have found that simmering longer should do the trick.  Just keep an eye on the pot so you don't burn away all of your efforts.

I hope this helps,

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 28, 2021)

Cornstarch mixed with a little water.
Arrowroot works too.
Xanthan gum is good to go.

Is this one bottle for immediate future use, or several bottles?
Refrigerated or shelf stable?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 28, 2021)

corn starch,  flour or arrowroot works, but reducing in works best


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 28, 2021)

exactly what DanMcG said, just use small amount at a time if cornstarch so it does not go too thick
David


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 28, 2021)

If there's vinegar in the mix try backing it off a little.  Simmering a bit longer helps. Like others have said, cornstarch is a quick fix....


----------



## dls1 (Feb 28, 2021)

I've used arrowroot, cornstarch, extended simmering, etc. in the past for thickening in the past with mixed results. Then I discovered xanthan gum around 15 years ago and it's the only thickener I've used since and recommend. It's a non-fail and fast thickener that doesn't alter the taste or color of what it's used in. It can be used in both hot and cold liquids with no change in the outcome. It's most commonly used in dressings and sauces, but also has applications with bakery products. Check the label of many commercial salad dressings and sauces and you'll often see xanthan gum as an ingredient.

The most readily available commercial brand for most is "Bob's Red Mill". For me, the dominant local super market chain, Marianos, a Kroger affiliate, carries it as does my neighborhood Whole Foods Market. I've heard that Target and Walmart also carry it but I never shop at either of those stores.

One warning, a little bit of the product goes a very long way.  Follow the package instructions, and if you've never used xanthan gum before use the minimum suggested dosage. Stir well for 4-5 minutes, and if you're satisfied with the outcome, stop. If not, add a wee bit more and repeat the process until you achieve the results you're seeking.


----------

